# Static in vintage speakers??



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

How can I fix this and what usually causes it?

One of my RTR ev9 occasionally makes a static noise.:dumbcrazy:??

help


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> How can I fix this and what usually causes it?
> 
> One of my RTR ev9 occasionally makes a static noise.:dumbcrazy:??
> 
> help


Are you sure it is from the speaker, and not your Receiver? I am not a repair tech, but in the past I have found static to be a loose connection, dirty RCA jacks, or dirty volume knob. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Are you sure it is from the speaker, and not your Receiver? I am not a repair tech, but in the past I have found static to be a loose connection, dirty RCA jacks, or dirty volume knob. Hope this helps you out.


Maybe XOVERS are broken?. My receiver is only 1.5yrs old I am 100% sure it is the speaker.:T No issues with any other speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Take a look at the internal wiring, sometimes a loose connection at the crossover or at the speaker can cause this.


----------



## DennisMurphy (Nov 28, 2011)

Do these have a continuously adjustable or step-wise adjustable tweeter and/or midrange control on the outside? If so, those pots or switches corrode over time and cause static. The old AR speakers were notorious for that.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are the drivers intact and free of any damage or deterioration? Bad surrounds, voice coil delaminating, or loose parts can all cause noise.


----------

